# Equal Time for Oakly



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And now a few action shots of Oakly. He doesn't want to be outdone by his baby brother.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I had to show Dave this one - esp. where it looks like he's figured out how to fly!


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

You get some great action shots....those pups sure look like they have a lot of fun!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks so stinkin' happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Just awesome.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I really like the first one, it looks like he's jumping off a cliff or something!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful as ever...


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW!!! I want your camera.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love flying Oakly....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures...AGAIN!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oakley has certainly received equal time! Excellent pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Oakly is flying. No feet on the ground in any of the pictures. Those are some amazing shots. Love Oakly.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE the last one! My goodness that is one happy dog!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love that 1st pic


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Oakly is having a ball, photos are just great!


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Another great set of action shots - keep 'em coming


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome! I never get tired of Caue and Oakly pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Stunning photos as always. I love the way you capture his wonderful spirit. Oakly is full of joy and your pictures capture that.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Love the bunny ears! So cute!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What wonderful pictures! He's really having a fantastic time.


----------

